# Protein Powder & capsules



## bizz (May 3, 2003)

Is it ok for me to put protein powder in empty capsules and take it? I hate the way protein powder taste in liquid form so I'm trying to find an easy way out.


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

I would be curious as to that answer too...........


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bizz *_
> Is it ok for me to put protein powder in empty capsules and take it? I hate the way protein powder taste in liquid form so I'm trying to find an easy way out.



Welcome to the board... 

Assuming you had "000" size caps and could fit a gram in each one (750mgs in a "00"), you'd only need 25-50 of them 1 to 3 times a day......your hair and nails would love the gelatin...lol

The better question is, what the hell kind of protein do you have...there are plenty that taste gr8 ? 

DP


----------



## bizz (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Protein Powder & capsules*



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Welcome to the board...
> 
> Assuming you had "000" size caps and could fit a gram in each one (750mgs in a "00"), you'd only need 25-50 of them 1 to 3 times a day......your hair and nails would love the gelatin...lol
> ...




Will it be dangerous for me to take 25-50 of them? 

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## racoon02 (May 12, 2003)

are you SURE you wanna do that? That would be almost taking more pills than my grandpa, and he has to down pills like 10 times a day. From what I saw, it really really sucks. Might as well drink it.


----------



## Tank316 (May 12, 2003)

i really like Mass Amino's from Beverly and Twinlabs Amino Fuel rocks as well. its a lot of pills to be taking though. its your choice.imo


----------



## ZECH (May 12, 2003)

Really, what kind of protein powder do you take???


----------



## Mudge (May 13, 2003)

LoL, I know this question has been asked before, doggon that is a LOT of pills to fill and eat.

DRINK THE DAMN STUFF DOWN, dont waste time crying about the taste. Make the drink, blend it, and CHUG IT DOWN. I dont even stop to breath if the stuff is not so great tasting.


----------

